# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > الاخبار العاجله >  صحف: بوش يشكك بالكتاب المقدس ومعارك حجاج الجزائر بمكة

## Sad Story

واصلت الصحف العربية الاحتفاء بالحج واحتفالات العيد، مع تركيز الصحف الرسمية منها على زيارات قادة بلادها وتقبلهم التهاني بهذه المناسبة. على أن العديد من هذه الصحف لم تنس أيضاً الأحداث العربية والإقليمية والدولية، رغم اهتمامها بالجانب المحلي.

وكان الخبر الأبرز بينها، تصريح صادر عن حركة فتح الإسلام مفاده أن زعيمها شاكر العبسي إما معتقل أو قتل في سوريا، كما كان خبر المعارك بين الحجاج الجزائريين والباكستانيين من بين هذه الأخبار المثيرة.
التفاصيل..

----------

